
The End of Reflection - e2e4
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/fashion/internet-technology-phones-introspection.html
======
SonicSoul
I do find myself feeling guilty on the way to work if I spend a minute not
listening to a javascript podcast or an audio book. There is just such a huge
queue of material to process. I once read interesting book that advised going
on information diet at least one day a week, but I cherish my 5hrs at the
coffee shop on sat and sun when I get to read/hack on stuff that interests me
vs what needs to be done for my day job.

I think Altucher has a great idea of creative thinking every morning. He
recommends starting with a blank sheet and a coming up with a list of ideas.
i.e. 10 ways to create a new stream of income. I've tried this occasionally
and much like meditation it is great for reflection.

